# I guess the Truckers are headed for DC next.



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, we had the recent marches to Washington DC with the Muslims, and then there were the Veterans March with all the Motorcycle riders, and next is supposed to be all the truck drivers headed for the Capitol. 
They are going to do a three day strike and ride to DC, and some will just stay hem for those three days, which is scheduled for October 11-13. They are also asking for public support by not buying anything at stores for those 3 days.
I think the stores and gas stations are all going to be short on products if the truckers stop for that long. 
Nothing will move ! 
I am going to try and get a little extra canned food stocked up before that happens, just in case things should go longer than the three days.
I  guess this was in the news, but I am just now reading about it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 20, 2013)

_Why are they doing it HFL are they disgruntled with their pay or something else??_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 20, 2013)

I think that mainly this is a protest against the latest Obama proclamations, the high prices we are paying for food and fuel, and the job situation. 
Money seems to be the only thing that Washington pays attention to anymore.
There is a Facebook page about it, and here is a link to one of the articles:

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3068977/posts


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm sorry, I couldn't get past a comment decrying the outrage of gas at $3 a gallon!   W E  W I S H!   



We have the occasional truck convey protest here too, never amounts to much and can't even recall what most are about.  Some over regulation restrictions and some over companies pushing drivers to the edge and over with unrealistic schedules.

I hope it proves worth the effort whatever it's about, that link didn't mean much to us here. But that doesn't matter.


----------



## Anne (Sep 20, 2013)

Hope this has some effect; not sure if it's just unions or all truckers, but usually if the unions strike, the independents will take up the slack, so the effect isn't as strong.  Sad thing is, it's hard to get people together over any cause in this country.   If there's money to be made, some will be happy to haul the freight, even tho not doing so would benefit them all in the long run.

In any event, it would be wise to get what you need beforehand, since others will be doing it, so stores could run short on some things.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 20, 2013)

Anne, that is my thought exactly ! 
Mostly, these come to nothing, but these days, you can't count on anything; so putting a little extra food on the back porch just in case seems like a wise precaution to me. 
Canned food lasts a long time, and needs nothing more than a can opener to be eaten, if necessary. 
Winter will be coming along soon enough, and we  never knows what storms are in store, and the extra supplies will be good for that, too.
It seems like there was some other talk about something happening mid-October, but I can't remember what I read, or even where , right now.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 20, 2013)

> It does not matter if a million or 50 roll through DC in this effort. Congress will listen to We the People. Which is remove Obama from office for crimes of treason and misdemeanors. We want Congressional hearing on Benghazi and Seal Team 6. Louis Learner [sic] put in jail. No amnesty, remove all Muslims in our government that do not uphold the Constitution. Remove Eric Holder from office for crimes against the people and the Constitution. Last but not least is Fuel prices.


Seriously? Is this it?
For *this* the whole country has to suffer ?

Please tell me it is about something more substantial than this.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 21, 2013)

It's obviously substantial enough to them Warri.  
I don't have a clue what most of that is about so I'm leaving them to judge, you must know know more about it than me. 
 I don't even know what half of our protests are about let alone worrying about America's.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 21, 2013)

No, I also await information. That quote was from the link provided by HappyFlowerLady.
I really hope they have some achievable aims, otherwise, why bother ?


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 21, 2013)

There hasn't been a lot about it on the news yet but I'm sure there will be more as the time nears.

As for the whole country suffering? I don't see how this will cause any suffering. There has been plenty of warning so people can fill their autos and their pantrys. We keep ours full anyway.

Those without jobs have been suffering all this time. I'm hoping this will get the governments attention, but I don't have any faith left in our government.


----------



## littleowl (Sep 21, 2013)

If you think prices are high there.
Come to England. But bring Heart attack pills with you.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 21, 2013)

_I have heard they are high there Little Owl_


----------



## littleowl (Sep 21, 2013)

To right they are high.


----------



## Bee (Sep 21, 2013)

From what I have read it is swings and roundabouts, depending what you are purchasing.

I recall about two years ago on one of the forums an Australian lady was coming to England for a holiday and whilst here was going to buy all her winter clothes because they were cheaper than what she could buy in Australia..........as I said swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Anne (Sep 21, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> There hasn't been a lot about it on the news yet but I'm sure there will be more as the time nears.
> 
> As for the whole country suffering? I don't see how this will cause any suffering. There has been plenty of warning so people can fill their autos and their pantrys. We keep ours full anyway.
> 
> Those without jobs have been suffering all this time. I'm hoping this will get the governments attention, but I don't have any faith left in our government.



I agree, rkunsaw.  It seems there's so little we can do to show our government we're sick of the corruption; they just do whatever they please.  Now; I expect more executive orders, regardless of what the people want.

Sure would be nice if we could fire the whole bunch - they're supposed to be working for us, after all!!!!


----------



## MercyL (Sep 21, 2013)

Anne said:


> Hope this has some effect; not sure if it's just unions or all truckers, but usually if the unions strike, the independents will take up the slack, so the effect isn't as strong.  Sad thing is, it's hard to get people together over any cause in this country.   If there's money to be made, some will be happy to haul the freight, even tho not doing so would benefit them all in the long run.
> 
> In any event, it would be wise to get what you need beforehand, since others will be doing it, so stores could run short on some things.




Things might be different, this time.

People are more aware of how unions benefit every worker. With the revelation that the average worker's income has remained stagnant while corporations and CEO's enjoy obscene profits even independent truckers might take notice and take up that slack at a much slower pace.

What we really need is a general strike.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 21, 2013)

Trucking is a tough business especially for the independents.  Unnecessary new laws "improving" diesel engines are ruining many of them.


----------



## MercyL (Sep 21, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Trucking is a tough business especially for the independents.  Unnecessary new laws "improving" diesel engines are ruining many of them.



I heard that Willy Nelson started a company reclaiming used vegetable oils for use in diesel engines. I had the impression that the vegetable oils could be used in diesel engines with little processing. 

Is this alternative having a detrimental impact on independents or is the problem rooted in existing fuel technologies and their desperately clinging to non-alternative fuel production?

I ask because I have this vision of diesel engine companies aligning themselves with big oil and tweaking diesel engines so that alternatives, like the recycled cooking oil, *cannot* be used in diesel engines. Is this possible?


----------



## Katybug (Sep 22, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Seriously? Is this it?
> For *this* the whole country has to suffer ?
> 
> Please tell me it is about something more substantial than this.



*My sentiments exactly!!!
*


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

Anne said:


> Hope this has some effect; not sure if it's just unions or all truckers, but usually if the unions strike, the independents will take up the slack, so the effect isn't as strong.  Sad thing is, it's hard to get people together over any cause in this country.   If there's money to be made, some will be happy to haul the freight, even tho not doing so would benefit them all in the long run.
> 
> In any event, it would be wise to get what you need beforehand, since others will be doing it, so stores could run short on some things.



     Be a pretty safe bet to say unions will not be involved.
     No need to worry about much preparation. The vast majority of trucking is done by company owned vehicles.
     Wal-mart for examples have their own trucks and/or contract carriers. Those trucks will be rolling.
     I am sympathetic for the cause just have doubts it will be effective.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Sep 25, 2013)

Sid said:


> Be a pretty safe bet to say unions will not be involved.
> No need to worry about much preparation. The vast majority of trucking is done by company owned vehicles.
> Wal-mart for examples have their own trucks and/or contract carriers. Those trucks will be rolling.
> I am sympathetic for the cause just have doubts it will be effective.



i agree, Sid.  I don't expect anything long-term, by any means, it hasnt worked before.  Even the Union truckers have had to make concessions since the 70's, and too many will do whatever it takes to keep their jobs, so they won't shut down for long.


----------



## MercyL (Sep 26, 2013)

Sid said:


> Be a pretty safe bet to say unions will not be involved.
> No need to worry about much preparation. The vast majority of trucking is done by company owned vehicles.
> Wal-mart for examples have their own trucks and/or contract carriers. Those trucks will be rolling.
> I am sympathetic for the cause just have doubts it will be effective.



There have been discussions in my neighborhood, about boycotting Walmart, among folk who were still shopping there as of last week. If Walmart sees more business shift to their only real competitor, Costco, the harder pinch should get Walmart's attention.

We saw new ads for Walmart, on television, aimed at cleaning up their image, so they are feeling the pinch, somewhere. If truckers hoped to make a difference, their timing could not have been better!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 26, 2013)

It seems like usually these marches start out with big plans, but nothing ever really changes, although if it even helps any of our congressmen to see what the people want, then it will have made at least some difference.
I just was reading some more information, to see if there was anything new going on with the march, and some places are announcing that the Canadian truck drivers will also be involved, as well as groups of Obama protestors that stand along the freeway overpasses, so it is actually gaining some momentum.
As far as the boycotting of Walmart goes, it is possible , but I have never seen a Walmart that didn't have a full parking lot, so I don't think enough people would boycott there to affect that giant.


Here is their webpage: http://ridefortheconstitution.org/o...ent-teams-with-truckers-to-shut-down-america/


----------



## That Guy (Sep 26, 2013)




----------

